# [A] Boxing Eagles brauchen Verstärkung und suchen neue Mitglieder



## Cirksa (4. September 2010)

Hallo,

als Gilde, die sich dem Spielspaß und dem angenehmen Miteinander verschrieben hat, suchen die Boxing-Eagles vom Server Gilneas neue, aktive Mitglieder!

Eine Gilde ist in unserem Verständnis ein Zusammenschluss von Menschen, deren Anliegen es ist, zusammen eine angenehme Zeit inGame zu verbringen.

Im Vordergrund stehen der Spaß am Spiel und der respektvolle Umgang miteinander

Wir sind keine Leistungsgilde, die Mitgliedschaft ist nicht von Häufigkeit der Anwesenheit im Allgemeinen, oder bei Raids im Speziellen abhängig.

Ihr schätz es, nicht immer nur alleine durch die weite WoW-Welt ziehen zu müssen? Ihr habt Spaß daran, Instanzen und Raids mit Leuten zu meistern, die nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit nörgeln oder die Gruppe leaven? Ihr möchtet Erfolge, Events u. a. gemeinsam mit Anderen bestreiten?
Dann seid ihr bei den Boxing-Eagles gut aufgehoben!

Wir sind ein bunter Haufen aus WoW-Althasen und WoW-Neulingen. Wir haben keine Einschränkungen bezüglich Level, Klasse, Beruf oder Rasse eures Charakters. Jeder, der sich berufen fühlt an unserer Gemeinschaft teil zu nehmen, bekommt dazu Gelegenheit. 

Wenn wir euer Interesse wecken konnten, dann schaut doch einfach mal unter www.boxingeagles.net auf unserer Homepage vorbei und bewerbt euch im Forum: www.boxingeagles.net/forum oder sprecht uns direkt inGame an.

Ansprechpartner: Meneke, Lorian, Fazer, Cascal, Cirksa


----------



## Cirksa (5. November 2010)

wir suchen weiterhin


----------



## Cirksa (22. Dezember 2010)

Auch mit Cata nehmen wir noch Mitglieder auf!


----------



## Cirksa (24. März 2011)

Bewerbungen weiterhin gern gesehen.


----------



## mrldog (25. März 2011)

Wann hattet ihr denn euren letzten Raid? Ich kenne mich mit den Stats auf eurer Seite zwar nicht aus, allerdings könnte man dort die Angaben so interpretieren, dass er im Sept. 2010 stattfand?


----------

